# Hell Week Ride Report



## MB1

About this time last year we took a wonderful/amazing/beautiful/exotic trip to Peru. We enjoyed it so much we decided to do something similar this year.

Picking the most exotic place we could find that was simple to get to and we could ride our bikes wasn't easy but after lots of research we came up with our answer.

Texas.

When we got on the plane in DC it was 16 degrees and blowing. When we got off the plane in San Antonio it was 60 degrees and calm. Good Choice.

Since we had a little time and I always wanted to see where John Wayne died we took the opportunity to visit the Alamo. Then right across the street was this walkway........


----------



## MB1

Well that was really fun and a nice break from hours of sitting in an airplane but we were headed to Fredericksburg and the Hill Country.

We were doing Hell Week.

But first we had to put the bikes together and do a little check out ride.

While we were at it Miss M decided to check out the shopping.

Then it was up-n-at-em bright and early the next morning. Only it wasn't all that bright.


----------



## MB1

The morning started out misty to the max and it was a few hours before the sun burned things off. That was ok with me since for the last few months we had gotten used to riding in temps well below freezing. I knew that it was going to take some time for me to be comfortable riding in the 70's and 80's.

Still we had a nice ride and even though we had been told we were still amazed by how empty the countryside was. In 108 miles we passed only 3 stores and saw just a few other riders (even though there were more than 300 riders registered there were lots of routes and distances to choose from so we were mostly on our own-just the way we like it).

BTW we quickly learned that Fredericksburg=good dining!


----------



## MB1

So after a great first day we were looking forward to many more long adventures.

It turned out to be a bit more adventurous than we had hoped for.

Something about thunderstorms, hail and 3 inches of rain.......good thing we brought the fenders (by the end of the trip we were the envy of many).

We were only able to get in 85 miles the second day. Bummers.

The food was even better though.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Ahhh. Nothing like chipseal roads and cattle guards.... 

Great pics....Hill country is one of my favorite places to ride...

Did you make it to Luckenbach?


----------



## MB1

Dave Hickey said:


> Ahhh. Nothing like chipseal roads and cattle guards....
> 
> Great pics....Hill country is one of my favorite places to ride...
> 
> Did you make it to Luckenbach?


Many more adventures to follow and stories to tell (tonight perhaps) but I got to go to work now.


----------



## the Inbred

MB1 said:


> Well that was really fun and a nice break from hours of sitting in an airplane but we were headed to Fredericksburg and the Hill Country.
> 
> We were doing Hell Week.
> 
> But first we had to put the bikes together and do a little check out ride.
> 
> While we were at it Miss M decided to check out the shopping.
> 
> Then it was up-n-at-em bright and early the next morning. Only it wasn't all that bright.


the little meat market on the right side of that first picture has pretty much the best sandwiches, jerkey, and dried sausage in Texas.


----------



## FatTireFred

people don't wave in Texas?! those bastids!


----------



## MB1

*They stopped and "Howdied"*



FatTireFred said:


> people don't wave in Texas?! those bastids!


No, actually they waved just after I took the photo. Everyone was really friendly (not like DC ("All the charm of the north, all the efficiency of the south") at all) but everyone also had a lot of room to move around in.


----------



## linus

Great job.
I'm hungry now.


----------



## DrRoebuck

MB

Do my eyes deceive or did you take a picture from a car????


----------



## bigbill

Peanut buster parfait. Man, I miss that. I grew up in N Texas and spent the first two summers out of high school working at a summer camp on Lake LBJ. That was before I rediscovered the joys of riding a bike. I guess I will post my Maui pictures today since I am feeling somewhat inspired.


----------



## MB1

*Sure, I know how to drive.*



DrRoebuck said:


> MB
> 
> Do my eyes deceive or did you take a picture from a car????


Although I am likely one of those old folks that every other driver hates since I obey traffic laws (including speed). Of course I don't ride that way..........:blush2:


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I've been to San Antonio and the Alamo several times, but I enjoy seeing it from your perspective. Glad to see you found some monuments to photograph!

Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## sam.g

*Fenders*

On my occasional visits to this board I always look for your ride reports, great as usual. However please advise regarding your choice of fenders used on this tour. What brand are these, do they just clip on? How much protection do they offer compaired to full fenders?

Thanks and best regards,

Sam in Cincy


----------



## MB1

*SKS Race Blade Fenders-we like 'em.*

http://www.wallbike.com/fenders/raceblade.html

Since we run Brooks saddles (and we like to stay clean (if not dry) when it is raining) fenders are high up on our list of required bicycle equipment (right up there with bells and lights). Our SKS Race Blade fenders worked nearly as well as full wrap fenders (the biggest problem is that I hadn't installed mud flaps for this trip) without any of the bother of packing bikes with fenders installed.

These are held on by very heavy duty rubber straps and fit both Miss M's 650C wheels and my 700Cs (they are quite easily adjustable). Takes about 5 minutes to put them on and get them lined up correctly (30 seconds to take them off).

We really didn't notice them while we were riding and they sure go on and off easily (however since it threatened rain all week once I put them on I didn't take them off till I shipped the bikes home).


----------



## qwertzy

*Next installment please*

That look like a fantastic adventure,
Can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## bigrider

Looks like a lot of fun. Please tell me you didn't buy a Cowboy hat, big belt buckle, belt with your name on the back, or cowboy boots.


----------



## SHVentus

Great photos, but how about some more from the fronts of people, so as we see da smilin faces et al. Tanks eh.


----------



## Chase15.5

I always thought the Fredericksburg area was one of the nicest areas of Texas (along with the Big Bend National Park area). There was a great winery there too.


----------



## MB1

*Two for Texas*

We were in the Hill Country of Texas (Fredericksburg to be exact) for Hell Week and a little vacationing (read shopping for Miss M and carrying the bags for me).

The first couple days of riding were ok but thunderstorms and big rain had prevented us from getting 100 miles on the second day. We pick up the story on the third day.........

After about 25 miles of riding Miss M was not a happy camper. We wern't riding all that well, we got lost a couple of times with the unfamiliar route slips and we didn't have a good feel for the area. Plus the weather was still looking bad.

Then the sky started to clear up, for some reason we started to ride stronger and I guess we were getting used to and were starting to enjoy the terrain. Plus we do like to ride and it was looking like we were going to be able to get in some good miles.


----------



## MB1

We were really starting to feel and ride good (I guess the drugs were starting to kick in) when I noticed something odd on the route slip.

Right smack dab in the middle of nowhere (and just the perfect place for a rest stop) was this dusty rundown town. Of course to call a few worn out buildings a town is a bit much in most places in the US. This on the other hand wasn't most places in the US.

This was Luckenbach TX!

I was digging it and Miss M couldn't resist a bit of shopping (knowing full well that she was going to have me carry the stuff for the next 50 miles).

We rode till it was almost dark getting in a good 125 miles (notice the low water crossing-it was dry today). Finished just before the last store in town closed for the day-a good chance for more shopping.

We were starting to like this place.

Then as we were heading into bed it started to rain again..........


----------



## MB1

This was turning into a pretty good vacation-one of those where you forget everything about work and whatever is going on back home. It is just about the day to day business of being on vacation (and riding a whole lot).

So we are up to Tuesday and we decided to do the planned group ride for the day since it was a series of loops that we could bail easily if the weather went south-and it looked like it was going to.

With the order of doing each loop up to the riders we did all the hills first and they were sweet indeed. Then as we neared the part where each loop met (and where there was a store) for the first time in Hell Week we began to see other riders. It was nice to be around folks for a while but the sky turned ugly and we raced back to Fredericksburg trying in vain to beat the next round of thunderstorms.

Even though we only managed to get in 80 miles for the day which put us at less than 400 miles for the first 4 days Miss M found some way to entertain herself; finally buying that skirt she was eyeing yesterday (I just played with the camera).

Will the weather ever cooperate? Tune in tomorrow for the amazing finish..........


----------



## YuriB

bikes, exploring and food - my favorites.
you sure know how to do it right.


----------



## bigrider

Any time I hear Lukenbach I think of Waylon, Willie and the boys.

It sounds like it was a great vacation. Wish I was there cause.....

This successful life we're living got us feuding like the Hatfields and McCoys.


----------



## MB1

bigrider said:


> Any time I hear Lukenbach I think of Waylon, Willie and the boys.
> 
> It sounds like it was a great vacation. Wish I was there cause.....
> 
> This successful life we're living got us feuding like the Hatfields and McCoys.


Maybe it is time you got back to the basics of love.........


----------



## Shizzam

Lemme guess: that third picture was taken just as Miss M landed from bunny hopping the entire cattle guard? (Looks like she cleared it by a couple of feet, too.):thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge

ahhh texas...my old home.

luckenbach will never change...the people who live there won't let it.


----------



## MB1

Shizzam said:


> Lemme guess: that third picture was taken just as Miss M landed from bunny hopping the entire cattle guard? (Looks like she cleared it by a couple of feet, too.):thumbsup:


With all the chances to practice we were getting pretty good at cattle guards but no, Miss M just hit it at speed out of the saddle (I tried jumping a few of the narrow ones but the penalty for failure would be pretty high......).


----------



## BikeRider

I enjoyed your photos. They ought to move Hell Week to around the start of April. The weather might be better, never can tell about the weather here, and also the wildflowers would be out by then.

So you had asked about using a fixie for this ride before going. How fixieable do you think it would have been?


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Now I've got the tune of the country song about Luckenbach, TX in my head. Problem is, the only words I know are "in Luckenbach, Texas..." so that just keeps looping over and over. That's ok, I've got Stevie Ray Vaughan playing and it will oust the country song shortly.

Looks like the hills weren't too terrible (or maybe you were too busy chasing Miss M to take pics of the big hills??).


----------



## MB1

BikeRider said:


> I enjoyed your photos. They ought to move Hell Week to around the start of April. The weather might be better, never can tell about the weather here, and also the wildflowers would be out by then.
> 
> So you had asked about using a fixie for this ride before going. How fixieable do you think it would have been?


I think they pick the date because it is Spring Break at the University where the promoter teaches.

As far as riding fixed, we didn't think there was any one day that we couldn't have done fixed but the cumulative effect of all those hilly days back to back would be tough. Still we are thinking about going back for 4 days or so..........and we do like our fixtes...........you never know.


----------



## bigrider

nonsleepingjon said:


> Now I've got the tune of the country song about Luckenbach, TX in my head. Problem is, the only words I know are "in Luckenbach, Texas..." so that just keeps looping over and over. That's ok, I've got Stevie Ray Vaughan playing and it will oust the country song shortly.
> 
> Looks like the hills weren't too terrible (or maybe you were too busy chasing Miss M to take pics of the big hills??).



One must read this thread a little closer and more lyrics shall spring forth.


----------



## Ridgetop

Late to post, but great pics MB! It doesn't matter if you have fenders or not, hail and 3 inches of Thunderboomer downpour can dampen the spirits of any rider I think. Just a little too much water for my taste. Those roads out there look awesome. I'd go nuts just trying to decide where to ride everyday.


----------



## Ridgetop

Love this shot MB! Just jumps out great. I'd be wondering about the weather at this point also. It's so dry up here right now that my lips have been cracking. I don't know what I'd do with all that moisture.


----------



## zooog

Nice report. Great pictures. Been in that area before and the food has made me hungry...


----------



## zooog

Enjoyed the report. Great pictures.....


----------



## the Inbred

did you guys ride out 965 or Lower Crabapple at all?


----------



## DrRoebuck

Hey MB

I was just looking at the pictures again and noticed that Miss M has clip-on fenders. Are these just for travel?


----------



## MB1

*Exactly.*



DrRoebuck said:


> Hey MB
> 
> I was just looking at the pictures again and noticed that Miss M has clip-on fenders. Are these just for travel?


Full wrap fenders are a PITR when you pack and/or ship a bike. The SKS race blades work say 85% as well as a full wrap fender and are really, really easy to pack and travel with.

Good stuff.


----------



## MB1

the Inbred said:


> did you guys ride out 965 or Lower Crabapple at all?


We rode all over the area some of the roads including Crabapple (liked it) many times. Can't really recall 965 but if it was a small road near town I am sure we were on it.


----------



## Guest

MB1 said:


> With all the chances to practice we were getting pretty good at cattle guards but no, Miss M just hit it at speed out of the saddle (I tried jumping a few of the narrow ones but the penalty for failure would be pretty high......).


The only place I hit a lot of cattle guards is around Banff. Someone has welded strips on the crossings that are about 2 inches wide on both sides of the road. You move out into the traffic lane and hit 'em at full speed - your across that thing before you know it and hardly a rattle.

I lkie those ones.


----------



## MB1

*Good thing we liked Texas (since escaping is hard to do).*

After 4 days of riding in Texas we had developed a routine; check the Weather Channel (the storm wasn't going anywhere), decide the heck with the weather and go ride until it was just too wet or we had to turn around. Then we would do a little shopping, eat some dinner and repeat.

We somehow managed to get a couple more centuries in without drowning


----------



## MB1

We got up earlier and earlier trying to beat the afternoons thunderstorms. Thursday the storm finally headed east (concentrating on our riding we didn't really think about what that meant) and we managed to get in a nice long ride getting us over 600 miles in 6 days. 

Not as much riding as we had hoped but likely a lot more than we should have in those conditions.


----------



## MB1

Friday it was time to fly home so I could get to the Saturday market on time. We took one last short ride, packed the bikes up, took one last stroll around Fredericksburg and headed home.


----------



## bigbill

Cattle guards scare the crap out of me. The older ones with a little rust are safer. The worst ones are the ones made from railroad rails. A cyclist's nightmare. Great pictures. I was born in Wichita Falls and grew up in a rural town southeast of Dallas. Where I grew up was mostly a farming community so the state highways and FM roads have shoulders so farmers can go between fields without holding up traffic. Good for cycling.


----------



## MB1

Ah that storm.

You remember; the storm that caused us so much trouble getting in a full days ride all week long.

The storm that finally moved east?

Well it turned out to be the same storm that closed all the East Coast airports on Friday.

Ah Friday, the day we were heading home. They cancelled our flight in mid air.

Nothing like spending an unexpected night in Dalles/Fort Worth.

Got in line at the airport at 4am Saturday and made it home only about 24 hours late.

After a week of Spring in Texas it was back to Winter in DC.

With lots and lots of good memories of Texas.

We will be back.


----------



## Dave Hickey

bigbill said:


> Cattle guards scare the crap out of me. The older ones with a little rust are safer. The worst ones are the ones made from railroad rails. A cyclist's nightmare. .


Yep and the fresh chip seal roads aren't a walk in the park either


----------



## bigrider

A couple of questions.

Did you fly your bikes as luggage or did you ship your bikes via UPS or some other carrier?

Were your legs shot after a week of 600 miles?


----------



## MB1

bigrider said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> Did you fly your bikes as luggage or did you ship your bikes via UPS or some other carrier?
> 
> Were your legs shot after a week of 600 miles?


UPS-it worked out really well since we didn't have to find them in a big pile of lost luggage when we finally reached DC.

Tired? Not so much, day 2&3 were the low points. By the end we were wishing we could ride for a few more days (but you got to remember we do rides like this (or longer) several times a year).


----------



## matanza

*What about food in Fredricksburg?*

I have heard that the German style sausages/food there are good/authentic. Bratwurst, mettwurst and the like... did you encounter any there? Inquiring minds need to know! Thanx! :thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge

the food in that part of the state is fantastic.

my parents now live about 48 miles from fredericksburg. great seeing someone from out of state enjoying some shiner bocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jd3

Those are the worst looking cattle guards I've ever seen. I might be temped to walk them. Though that might be worse than riding them.


----------



## M.J.

thanks for the report(s) - grew up in DFW - went to university in Austin and Denton - parents now in Plano (I hear there are worse places in Texas but remain unconvinced) - brother and friends in Austin - friends in Denton - (in London since 1994) 

the Hill Country is a real treat - it's the best way IMO to introduce people to the great state - I assume you passed Enchanted Rock? 

those cattle guards require complete commitment and a 90 degree approach - they are difficult to walk 

please tell me you guys didn't cross the low water crossing when it was flooding


----------



## MB1

M.J. said:


> ........please tell me you guys didn't cross the low water crossing when it was flooding


We crossed one where the water was just barely over our rims but the one in the photo........well we are still here aren't we?

BTW It was all over the local news that couple of folks near Austin died while trying to drive across one of those things during one of the downpours-we would have been anyway but after hearing that we were really cautious about crossing those things.


----------



## bw77

Great pics, thanks.

Just curious, what tires were you folks using down there?


----------



## MB1

matanza said:


> I have heard that the German style sausages/food there are good/authentic. Bratwurst, mettwurst and the like... did you encounter any there? Inquiring minds need to know! Thanx! :thumbsup:


You need to read my 2 other posts about Texas however the short answer is; the food was great!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89575

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89493


----------



## matanza

MB1 said:


> You need to read my 2 other posts about Texas however the short answer is; the food was great!


I forgot what was there! Tex MEx is OTAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## YuriB

you almost make me like texas too...


----------



## BikeRider

MB1 I loved your photos! I guess it's a trade-off with the weather, sort of sucks for riding in but it can also produce some really good conditions for photography!

I've ridden over a lot of the cattleguards in the Hill Country and a lot of them look worse than they really are. I once did a ride out of Kerrville which loops over near Fredericksburg and back again. On this route there were numerous cattle guards. Each one had been real smooth riding and I got a false sense of security after a while. I was going down a hill and saw one coming up but didn't bother to slow down. The darn thing ended up having a raised edge on it and I hit it rather hard. I was surprised that I didn't flatten my rim on it!


----------



## Prolene

Nice photography. Should go into a Rouleur Magazine!


----------



## Ridgetop

One thing about all those rain clouds is you sure get an awesome enhancement to the photos. Cattleguards = bad. Cattleguards + rain = Evil! 

Great photos and I think I may have to try out that area sometime. It just looks like a great place to ride.

I've got to say though, you caught the essence of Texas with this guy with the gut hanging out and the mullet! Classic!


----------



## MB1

*Nothing Special*



bw77 said:


> .....Just curious, what tires were you folks using down there?


We had been told that the road surfaces were resonable and we discovered they were. Actually we found that the larger the road the rougher the surface. One concern was that all the moisture made the roads fairly slippery which caused us to be fairly careful on the downhills.

Need I even mention wet cattleguards?


----------



## I am The Edge

Ridgetop said:


> you caught the essence of Texas with this guy with the gut hanging out and the mullet! Classic!




hardly.


----------



## team_sheepshead

Terrific images. Thank you for posting.

In the shot of the bike riding over the cattle guard, what type of wheels are those? They look a little like 31mm-deep Bontragers. Thanks again.


----------

